# Company called "Mainline" or "Mainline America"



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi,

To the historians in Large Scale....

I'm trying to determine if there was ever a company called "Mainline" or possibly "Mainline America" that manufactured G-Scale rolling stock.

Specifically the Ore cars that Piko currently offers which I thought were using molds that came originally from MDC.

MDC then somehow merged(?) with Roundhouse - but somehow there is a suggestion that these molds passed through this company called "Mainline"

Anyone have the facts?

Thanks,
Knut


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, 

The company exists, but the train part is gone apparently.

I have it documented here as part of the Roundhouse/MDC/American Mainline/Piko story.

http://www.elmassian.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=391&Itemid=434

Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks Greg,

So it sounds from the information you posted that the company "Mainline America" actually never produced and shipped any product in G scale (or any other scale for that matter), just some parts they inherited from MDC.

And it's also questionable if Mainline America ever owned the molds for the MDC hoppers or any MDC car for that matter. Seems more likely that Piko beat them to the punch and got the molds

Anyone else have anything to add about Mainline America?
Or has some other information?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Maineline America did produce at least one car. A Monon 2 bay coal hopper. I think they did two maybe three separate runs with different car numbers. I think these were made from left over MDC/Roundhouse parts. I don't think they ever had the molds.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The word "produce" here needs definition.

They never had the molds or built NEW parts excepts for the wheels.

They had lots of parts, made their own wheels and sold some assembled cars for a short period.

Greg


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, Painted, lettered and Assembled. I can't say that I have any knowledge of them actually producing any parts. Big or small. I can only say what I have and that the Monon Coal Hopper was of very good quality for what it was.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Did you read my page on the history Randy, that will explain it.

I agree on the quality.

Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks both for the additional information.

I thought Randy made it pretty clear in his first post.


> Maineline America did produce at least one car. ....I think these were made from left over MDC/Roundhouse parts. I don't think they ever had the molds.


To me "produce" is an appropriate term.....it has a broad enough meaning to include products that are assembled but where the cpmpany doesn't actually manufacture all the parts from raw materials.
USA Trains for instance is no different, even with their US manufactured "American Series". They do the assembly, painting and lettering but don't actually manufacture the plastic parts.

Knut


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, I agree, the definition is up to interpretation, but a little difference of opinion as compared to USA trains, USA trains can, and continues to have parts manufactured... wheras Mainline America was unable to have new components manufactured except the wheels they made themselves.

So, in a way, MA actually is more of a manufacturer, but USAT could get stuff made for themselves.

Overall, it's a pity that MA could not get the molds, as I'd sure like a US company having them, since it would seem their focus would be US prototypes.

Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Overall, it's a pity that MA could not get the molds, as I'd sure like a US company having them, since it would seem their focus would be US prototypes.


Even if Mainline America could have gooten a hold of the molds, I really doubt they would have lasted very long.

Just look at all the US Large Scale manufacturers that only lasted a few years:

Delton
Caledonia Express
Early American Trains
Kalamazoo
K-Line Electric Trains
Great Trains
Model Die Casting

Just to name the better known ones.

Just to name the most


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Agreed, a tough row to hoe ...

They were enthusiastic though and not sure they were looking to make a lot of money.

Anyway, the MDC molds did survive and get used again, that is good.

Greg


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

For anyone looking to buy MDC/Roundhouse/Piko 2 bay coal hoppers, I have 30-40 I'd like to sell. Email me at rlz06 at cfl.rr.com


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo MLSers,

here is pic from the box, there was sold a set of 5, Nr. 4006 - 4010

greetings derPeter


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Great information on Mainline America.

Does anyone have any pictures and information I can post on the Large Scale database at www.gbdb.info?
Over the years we got a bit more picky as far as pictures are concerned - rolling stock should be sitting on a piece of track long enough so that one doesn't see the beginning or end of the track; picture preferably taken at a slight angle so that one sees the side and also the front of the item; preferably a neutral background and an image size of at least 1200 pixels wide.
We make exceptions only for items that are very rare and where we are unlikely to get an image that meets these requirements.
The idea is that this is a "database", so information about the product is more important than a pretty picture - but since a picture is worth a 1000 words, a good sharp image would certaily help

Knut


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Not sure that MA ever made any road names that were not sold before via MDC.

derPeter has the only picture I have ever seen of the MA boxes.

Greg


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

Speaking of UsTrains; The ore car they produce/sell, is the same one Lionel produced/sold years ago. It was a good car, but Lionel put lousy trucks under it, and it sat way too high to look right UsTrains didn't improve it, in fact it may even sit higher than the Lionel original.
Fred Mills


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Not sure that MA ever made any road names that were not sold before via MDC.


What about the MONON one that Randy and derPeter posted pictures of?

I looked through all the MDC info I had as well as on line and couldn't find a 2-bay MONON hopper sold by MDC.

As to Mainline America - that has to be the shortest lived G-scale company that I know of.

I found a post by them back in Oct. 2010:



> *RE: New MDC Monon hoppers available*
> Greetings All. I was asked to provide clarification on what we are doing and update the G-mmunity on our company.
> 
> We do own the remainder of the 1:32 production inventory from MDC. It is located in our plant in Indiana. The inventory includes hoppers, box cars, ore cars, cabooses, hustlers and speeders, and most of the associated detail parts. We are not going to produce the hustler locomotive but we are going to build more speeders both powered and unpowered. The rolling stock is being painted, decorated and assembled at that plant as well.
> ...


According to that post they had parts for many of the MDC products but it seems all they managed to produce were the MONOM hoppers and possibly that reefer in the more or less three years of their existance.

I must say I like their packaging - looks very professional


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I will try to take a photo of the Monon Hopper as you have requested. I'll be tied up until Monday, but will put it on my to do list for then.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

That would be fantastic, Randy

And when you have the car out could you also measure length, width and height and if you have a kitchen scale, also weigh the car?

I'll send tou a PM with my email address to send the picture to.

Knut


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually the packaging is pretty rough, not the smooth surface printed stuff like Aristo, USA Trains, AML, etc, but rough surface cardboard. The packaging mirrors the MDC packaging.

Not that this is or ever was a big deal, but clearly not the nice shiny pretty boxes of the competition.

Greg


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo again,

here some pics..
yes, they announced a white reefer-car, but was never made..
yes, the box was simple made, when i opened first, some parts fall out..
Coupler mounted is from MTH.
If more pics are wanted, i will make outside when sunshine..

greetings derPeter


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

These Mainline America 2 bay coal hoppers are identical to the MDC and Roundhouse 2 bay coal hoppers. This particular car has the exact same diameter wheels as the rest of my MDC and Roundhouse Hoppers. So, if Mainline America produced smaller 1/32nd scale wheels, they didn’t put them on all the hoppers they sold. 

Length: 12 and 5/8th inch
Width: 4 inch
Height: 4 and 3/8th inch

Length and width measurement is top edge outer lip to outer lip. 

Body width is 1/8th inch less than top edge. 

The info sheet showing the black Monon hopper and brown hopper is stapled to the inner card board liner. The Mainline American sticker was inside the box. Also, while the box is pretty low quality like the original MDC boxes, it does have a display window with plastic film window.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the information and thanks Randy and derPeter for the pictures.

Less than a week ago I wasn't even sure if a company called Mainline America even existed - mls members are a great resource when it comes to Large Scale.
Note I said "mls members", not mls......

A couple of things struck me regarding MainLine America and their product

1. They supposedly "produced" these hoppers with 11 different road numbers and Randy and derPeter ended up with cars with the same road number...obviously possible but with such a small production run I find that interesting.

2. Also interesting is that the first hoppers were produced in June 2007, sounds like those were sold in a set of five with road numbers 2006 - 2010 and then another batch was produced in January 2011, 3 1/2 years later, with six different road numbers.
I wonder what they were doing between June 2007 and Jan 2011.

3. One question for Randy and derPeter.
Randy's car shows a set of full LGB type couplers, both sides have a hook and loop; derPeter's car shows knuckle couplers.
I assume the car came with LGB type couplers from the factory (with both sides hook and loop?) and the knuckle couplers were either added or they possibly came with the car and could just replace the hook and loop couplers.
Which was it?

Thanks,

Knut


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi,

Just noticed that the car in the packaging that derPeter posted here has the road number 4007.

When you have time could you post a picture or two of that hopper as well?

Did you get the complete set of five?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

My Hopper only came with the Hook and Loop couplers. 

Question for Peter; Does your car have 29th or 32nd scale wheels?


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo,

The wheel has 26,2mm dia, at inner side written MAINLINE AMERICA in block-letters.
As delivered was both sides the bottleopener-coupler, no hooks, as mentioned before i replaced it and mounted MTH-couplers.
Also the new Piko-items has the LGB-coupler, see pic, i make new metalaxles.
Greetings derPeter


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

pic forgotten..


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Confused, does that picture show the axels as delivered, or are the plastic axles your new metal axles?

The last picture looks like a steel axle with a plastic sleeve..

Greg


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo,
sorry, no confusion, AM made the black plastic-wheels, which i replaced
by stainless wheel + white plastic pipe(for insulation) + 3mm steel axle.
Here the pic of all 5.
Interesting also, seller was not AM, was Monon Historical Society:
http://www.mononstores.com/page/page/1831382.htm
greetings derPeter


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Funny, does not state the scale, except some say HO... where does it say large scale?

Greg


----------

